# [SOLVED] eix-sync emerge --sync problem firewall

## soban_

W jaki sposob moge dorwac liste ipikow ktore biora udzial przy wykonywaniu emerge --sync? Mniemam ze moj firewall je blokuje, poniewaz gdy go wylaczam - wszystko ladnie przelatuje. Ewentualnie jaka regulka z iptables moge to zalatwic? Oto przyklad:

```
eix-sync

 * Copying old database to /var/cache/eix/previous.eix

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://194.146.132.15/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 24 with rsync://212.110.161.69/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 2 of 24 with rsync://193.1.193.64/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 24 with rsync://89.238.64.78/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 4 of 24 with rsync://91.193.124.136/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 5 of 24 with rsync://88.156.222.90/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 6 of 24 with rsync://81.91.242.10/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...
```

Jakies pomysly?

----------

## one_and_only

lista:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors-rsync.xml

iptables:

```

iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 873 -j ACCEPT

```

----------

## soban_

Wlasnie tez przed sekunda na to wpadlem googlujac, port 873 wystarczy odblokowac na fw - tak jak tez podales.

Dziekuje za pomoc.

----------

